# head unit and speaker install



## wierdjoey (Sep 1, 2006)

hello i have an 06 sentra 1.8 and i need to know how to remove the stock head unit and the stock speakers without tearing up the interior. does anybody know where i can find like a picture of how to do it or find an explaination of it in good detail or something. i have found somehting about it in the forum but it didnt help.. please anything will do thanks


----------



## DOHC_Holiday (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't have any help to offer on the removal, but if you are replacing the front door speakers, I'd be interested in buying the stock ones.


----------



## wierdjoey (Sep 1, 2006)

nah, cuz if i sell the car id like to b able to put the stock ones back in


----------



## NoLmit-B13 (Sep 23, 2006)

well its not that hard you just have to figure it out...takes some looking at.

the head unit, the surrounding like your dash and everything SHOULD be clips that u just have to stick a flat head in the cracks around it and pop it out

speakers in the door should be easy, take off the screws from the door panel, pop off the door panel and there will be 4 screws around the speaker


----------



## wierdjoey (Sep 1, 2006)

after further research... (looking at the door panel) i have found atleast 2 screws... so hopefully its not that bad to take the whole thing off.. all of my other cars i have been able to get to the speakers without taking the panel off. but oh well...


----------

